# Aviator??? HELP!!!!



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2002)

Bob (or whoever can help),

I can't get an aviator for the life of me. I tried to upload one from my pics. that was only 1KB. It should have been small enough. I can't figure out how to do it, and it is very fustrating.

I'm not a computer genius either. So can someone PLEASE explain to me IN LAYMENS TERMS what to do EXACTLY, or help me get this to work.

I would appreciate it greatly.

Thanks,
PAUL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2002)

See http://martialtalk.com/showthread.php?&threadid=1163 for the how-to.  

If youre still stuck, email me the pic and I'll crowbar it in for ya.

:asian:


----------

